# Is this a good deal?



## panders (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, having been interested in buying a used 2-3 berth van with a garage we've spotted a 2006 522 with 18000 on the clock for sale for £23999 from a dealer, anyone have any thoughts on whether this is a good deal? They're not that easy to find in the current used market it seems....

Pamela


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You ask an impossible question.
As you say, there are very few 522 vans for sale and Sussex Caravan Centre seem to have cornered the market.
Is it a good deal? Is it exactly the van you are looking for? Layout, condition, year, engine and extras?
Is this the price you are willing to spend, what previous experience of this and other vans do you have?
Are they a reputable dealer? Well at least the latter do not seem to show any negative reviews after a quick glance at Google.
The engine has been well reviewed over the years and the make has a good reputation for quality.
Alan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If the layout suits you concentrate on the base unit,has it been regular serviced? is everything in full working order? does it look like its had TLC in the past? 
Only you can make the final decision! in this economic climate,nothing to lose by making a lower offer & see what the dealer says.


----------



## panders (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Alan and Vicdicdoc

I know it was an impossible question but was hoping that someone would post some "beads of wisdom" as we are motorhome newbies and I thought those more experienced might just think "Wow thats a good offer"! We do like the layout and the length of this model as we really c an't afford the prices of the newer competitors like the Burstner Travel van etc. It looks to be in good condition although there are a few features we wish it had like reverse camera/sensors but those are not the most expensive accessories to add. We will take a closer look at the base unit, thanks for that!

Pamela


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Built to function*

Hi Panders.
The build quality will be pretty good,and as you have already said the layout suits you so it all comes down to the condition and the price.
The base will be a Ford Transit and these are pretty good work horses, as said earlier, make sure you can check the service record.
You will get a good feel of how the van has been looked after by any marks, scrapes and scratches, or better still the lack of them.
Most M/Hers are very proud of our vans and tend to treat them with tender loving care, so if there are more than the odd mark I would walk away and find an alternative. The same goes for the seating, make sure there are no stains.
I have owned three Hymers, two were used and I have never been disappointed with the quality. You will find that some other makes may look nicer with more frills, but a Hymer is built to function and they usually do this well.
Good luck 
A further good point is the Ford Transit does not have a cam belt which needs changing every 4 or 5 years.

As an alternative, there are at the moment on ebay and at dealers a few Hymer Tramps (T Class low profile) around for the same price. They may be a couple of years older, but don't let that put you off. They are quite good vans.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

panders said:


> Thanks Alan and Vicdicdoc
> 
> I know it was an impossible question but was hoping that someone would post some "beads of wisdom" as we are motorhome newbies and I thought those more experienced might just think "Wow thats a good offer"! We do like the layout and the length of this model as we really c an't afford the prices of the newer competitors like the Burstner Travel van etc. It looks to be in good condition although there are a few features we wish it had like reverse camera/sensors but those are not the most expensive accessories to add. We will take a closer look at the base unit, thanks for that!
> 
> Pamela


Hi
We bought a Hymer Van 2007 two years ago from Brownhills Preston. It is our first and are not anywhere near as experienced as some of the people on here are for advice. 
Just a little about our experience....
A very fine crack in the shower floor, on the ridge close to the toilet. like a pencil line so get down and feel all over it and put your best cleanest glasses on! Its an expensive repair. The fridge didn't work on electric hook up. Also an expensive repair. These things were only detected when we took it out for the first. Of course the dealer tried to say we had done it! It took many inconvenient trips back to Preston and a demand to speak to the MD and the offer of legal action to put it right. Then they fobbed us off with an inferior fridge saying Thetford no longer made the one that detects the best fuel option.
We do like the van, don't regret for one minute buying it and enjoy our trips but do go over it with an eagle eye.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

May I suggest that you take an experienced motorhomer with you to have good look around, ideally someone with a knowledge of engines too. Another nice touch would be to have a chat with the dealers to see what they can offer. Perhaps a reduction in price or the fitting of a reversing camera or other 'extras' that you may wish for.
Dealers usually make enough profit to offer 'extras' to clinch a sale. In the past I have had a bike rack fitted free, transfer of a Gaslow system plus several extras and on my present van they added a new Gaslow system included in the price, plus anything I might need which included levelling ramps and a hook-up cable a cutlery set and triangles. Most dealers will add some extras, but it will not hurt to ask.

Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

18000 miles isn't much for a 6 year old van; have a look at the service history or the mileage when the MOT's have been done. It may have been laid up for a longish period?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We bought a VAN522 in 2007, brand spanking new at the very good price of £36,000.

I don't know how 2nd hand prices have held up but gut reaction is that £24k ain't bad.

The marque did come with quite a few optional extras.

If your doesn't have the large panoramic window over the cab area then it will be dark and gloomy in the hab area.

The extra table swivel is handy.

Does the driver seat swivel?

Does the garage have two doors?

The fridge on ours doesn't have the auto supply detection.

If yours doesn't have the gear lever on the dash then it might be awkward getting past the floor-mounted stick to the hab area.

It is basically a 2 berth. The 3rd berth is tricky to make up and suits only a small person.
We do frequently seat 4 for meals.

The toilet/shower arrangement is superb.

There is masses of storage space.

We have had a few problems with both the Ford Transit bit and the Hymer bit, but nothing that the garage or myself hasn't been able to solve.

We have done about 85,000 miles in ours.

We use it all year round.

It has (and will) served us very, very well.

Would we have bought anything different? NO!

If you need detailed info please just ask.


----------

